
Nikolay Ironov - nikitml
https://www.artlebedev.com/ironov/
======
nikitml
A Russian design studio has developed an AI designer and, for over a year,
have been passing it off as a human. To date, the network has been used
successfully in over 20 of the studio’s commercial projects.

